# c:\liveshows\dialer.exe



## Anonymous (25 Februar 2002)

Hallo an alle,
letztens hat sich das in der Überschrift genannte Teil in meinem System installiert. Wohl wieder zu schnell geklickt...
Was es genau macht weiss ich nicht, konnte im Web auch noch nichts dazu finden.
Es ist relativ auffällig, weil ein Icon auf dem Desktop und ins Startmenü installiert wird.
Wer hat das Teil auch schon gehabt und was tut es Böses?
Gruss


----------



## wolf (25 Februar 2002)

Je nach Grösse der Datei kannst du evt. schon mit Notepad (oder
mit einem Text- oder Hexeditor deines Vertrauens)
erkennen, wohin das Ding telefonieren will.
Ansonsten schau nach Auffälligkeiten: Sichtbar mit Affengriff? (Tasks unter
Win95, Strg+Alt+Entf). Neue Einträge im DFÜ-Netzwerk? Regedit starten 
und suche nach "dialer" erfolgreich?
Ansonsten kann vielleicht jemand mal mit dem Debugger reinschauen
oder Du saugst dir eins der Erkennungsprogramme aus dem 
Downloadbereich.


----------



## Heiko (25 Februar 2002)

Schick mir das Teil einfach mal zu: [email protected]

Ich schaus mir dann mal an.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Februar 2002)

*dialer.exe*

In leichter Panik hatte ich das Verzeichnis samt dialer und shortcuts gelöscht. Falls es wieder auftaucht (man weiss ja nie), poste ich es hier.

Ich hatte auch mit einem Hexeditor reingeschaut, aber auf den ersten Blick keine sinnvollen Textstrings gefunden. In der Registry gab es einige Einträge mit "dialer", das war aber wohl eher der Dialer der mit Win98 mitkommt.

Gruss und Danke


----------



## Tschenger (25 Februar 2002)

Hallo
ihr schreibt hier von einem Hexeditor.
Was ist das,wie funktioniert's und woher kriegt man so einen Hexeditor?
Gruss
Tschenger


----------



## Heiko (25 Februar 2002)

Schau mal unter http://www.winvi.de/de/
Dort gibts den Texteditor winvi, der erstens ein erstklassiger Texteditor ist, zweitens ein brauchbarer Hexeditor und drittens nix kostet.

Mit einem Hexeditor kannst Du Binärdateien in hexadezimaler Ausgabe darstellen und Dir so auch anschauen, welche Textpassagen darin enthalten sind.


----------

